# 100% Het Albino X Normal - What will I get!?



## Chaosdarklight (Dec 21, 2008)

As the title says, 

Basically this year will be my first attempt at breeding, I have two normal females, and one 100% het Albino, and One 100% het peid. 

So if these were all to breed, what possibilites do I have, clutch wise?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

You'll produce a clutch of 50% possible hets.

Some will be het for Albino or Pied in roughly an even split (whichever you use) others will be Normal, however you won't be able to tell them apart.


----------



## Chaosdarklight (Dec 21, 2008)

So to produce a visual albino I would have to breed my hets with other hets or a albino that actually looks like an albino???

Is this right?

And if it is what are the clutch percentages of this match up


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Basicly, because pied and albino are both recessive, BOTH parents have to have the trait either visually ot het to produce visual offspring.
Anyway.

100% het x normal = 50% het, 50% normal (all offspring are considered 50% poss het)

100%het x 100% het = 25% visual, 50% het, 25% normal (off spring are either visual, or 66% poss het)

100%het x visual = 50% het, 50% visual (offspring are either visual or 100% het)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chaosdarklight (Dec 21, 2008)

This really helps, thanks so much.



Rain said:


> Basicly, because pied and albino are both recessive, BOTH parents have to have the trait either visually ot het to produce visual offspring.
> Anyway.
> 
> 100% het x normal = 50% het, 50% normal (all offspring are considered 50% poss het)
> ...


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

what doesn't seem to have been mentioned is that 25% of them should be het for pied and albino. So what you would in theory get is

25% normals
25% het albino
25% het pied
25% het pied and albino

so you are actually better of than a standard het to normal breeding. You effectively have 75% hets, the problem is, you won't know whether they are het for pied or albino.

You will have to breed back to your 100% hets to work out which is het for what.

Albino pieds are stunning though, my 2 fav morphs together :2thumb:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> what doesn't seem to have been mentioned is that 25% of them should be het for pied and albino. So what you would in theory get is
> 
> 25% normals
> 25% het albino
> ...


But his het pied, and het albino are both male (or thats the way it reads to me)... so unless there is some freakish breeding between them happening albino pieds have nothing to do with the outcome.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Rain said:


> But his het pied, and het albino are both male (or thats the way it reads to me)... so unless there is some freakish breeding between them happening albino pieds have nothing to do with the outcome.


missed that bit ooops:blush: Sorry.


----------

